# [EVDL] Ebike with rc airplane motor/



## EVDL List (Jul 27, 2007)

It is an RC motor. It was originally a 130kV delta wind and I rewound it
to about 70kV in wye. I run it at about 70V and that gives roughly 5000rpm
unloaded. I have more details on the build at:

http://endless-sphere.com/forums/viewtopic.php?f=28&t=29531

Martin



> Steve Clunn <[email protected]> wrote:
> 
> > >From: martin emde
> > Here's my ebike... 4000w
> ...


----------

